# been there awhile cutout



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Wish the one I did yesterday had that many bees in it....that is a nice one. How many stings did you get? I got one through my glove yesterday.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

<How many stings did you get?>

A couple of dozen. I need a full suit as blue jeans don't cut it without another layer on top.

After the Dadant jacket gets wet they can get through it. I have taken to washing it often, after any job like this where you take stings.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I use the disposable tyvek suits, I haven't been hit through them yet, but I do wear white pants and a heavy shirt under it. Then I don't have to wash it and just get a new one every few months.


----------



## flathead (Nov 1, 2006)

*yeah, thats the ticket.*

Tyvek, why didn't I think of that.

Thanks Bluegrass.

I have solved the glove problem though. I use a synthetic rubber and have not had a sting throught them yet. They fit just right not like those bee supplier yellow ones. They are blue and I get mine from Homedepot.

Get some honey on them and just dip into a bucket of water and keep going.


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

I just bought a new set of bee gloves too. Usually they are great except that they are so hot to wear. Through the glove is about the most common place I get stung so I have been thinking about finding something different. I buy the cheap ones so it is no big deal to try something new. I have used plain leather, but I like the elastic and the lenght the bee gloves go up the arm. I wonder if they can be dipped into that tool handle rubber that you can get from the hardware store???? I might try it if the stuff is cheap enough.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

*Tyvec*

bluegrass,don't you find tyvec suits to be super hot? mine work perfect to keep the bees off-their supposed to be too slick for them to land on,but i find myself rushing to get done cause they are so dang hot!


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Only if its hot out I am not talking about the industrial tyvek suits, I mean thin ones sold at paint stores. I tried the poly ones also and they are just as warm. I haven't ever tried a commercial bee suit, so I don't have that to compare it with, but I find that the only real discomfort with them is that they keep your sweat in close to your body. I still take my time and when things get real hot I walk away and take a break for a few minutes. I can buy a case of them for 4.50 each or individual ones for less than 10.00.....for me its worth it just because I don't have to wash them and I always have one in the house, car, truck, whenever I need one.


----------

